# FZ-RR 700 Baby Roaster



## denwol (Nov 15, 2014)

Hi,

Can I clean these in citric acid or just warm water?


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I don't really know what I'm talking about regarding roasters, but I wouldn't have thought you'd use Citric Acid would you? Maybe PulyCaff or similar that is specifically designed to breakdown coffee oils would be better. As far as I know Citric Acid is used for removing limescale (Calcium deposits) from coffee machines and I wouldn't have thought there would be any of that in a coffee roaster.


----------



## denwol (Nov 15, 2014)

Just thought it would break anything down that has roasted onto copper but wasn't sure.


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Having had a quick mooch on the web to find out what this is (looks like a lot of work?) would tend to lean to the pulycaff option or a dissolved dishwasher tablet if normal fairy or similar not shifting it.

Not having direct experience of the roaster itself am making an assumption that what you are trying to get off is very similar to the baked on oils/ residue on the the central holed metal divider in the Gene drum which can be a pain to get off, usually requiring lots of gentle scrubbing using a solution of puly caff to help lift it.

Someone with direct experience may come along in a bit and offer up better option, but has got me thinking what they clean out more commercial drum roasters with?

Hope of some help

John


----------

